# Problem with O2 sensor, please help



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am having a problem with my 14 Cruze LT. My check engine light came on and gave me codes:
P0036
P0138
P0140
P0141
P013E

Some of the codes were repeated (not sure why, so I didn't list them again). 

All of the codes seem to be O2 sensor related. I got under the car and I found the lower sensor is unplugged. I see where I believe it is suppose to plug back into, however it doesn't seem to be able to plug right in. I took a couple of pictures to show what I am talking about. Idk if something is supposed to go in the middle of the sensor plug and the connector. If anyone can shed some light on the situation, it would be very much appreciated!!


----------

